# iPad 2 très lent, et plantages écran noir



## kolbek (16 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé il y a peu à iOs 9, et je n'ai pas restauré les anciennes sauvegardes afin d'avoir un système propre ("comme un nouvel iPad" quelque chose comme ca).

Depuis, mais ça arrivait aussi de temps en temps avec iOs8 même si moins souvent, j'ai beaucoup de lenteurs.

De plus j'ai de plus en plus souvent des plantages : l'écran se fige, puis il devient noir. Il faut alors appuyer sur le bouton Home puis couper l'application et la relancer.

J'ai systématiquement ce comportement quand je recois un mail et et qu'utilise une autre application, cette application se fige et l'écran devient noir dès que je reçois le mail.

Ca plante aussi très souvent avec l'application google lorsque je fais une recherche, ou aussi dans safari.

L'ipad est pratiquement inutilisable... auriez vous des idées pour résoudre ces problèmes ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## city1 (16 Octobre 2015)

Pas trop de choix ... Si il est à priori compatible, les mises à récentes sont relativement difficiles pour les "vieux appareils". J'ai un ipod touch 5 qui rame à mort avec iOS 9 comparé à mon 6s qui tourne comme un charme sur iOS 9.0 celui installé d'office que je ne veux pas faire évoluer vers la 9.0.2 pour éviter les bugs, la version d'usine étant parfaitement stable. 

Si tu rencontrais en plus ces problèmes avec iOS 8, je ne vois pas non plus de solution, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse "régresser" vers  iOS 7.0 

A voir si une prochaine mise à jour d'iOS 9 améliore l'état de votre appareil


----------



## kolbek (16 Octobre 2015)

Aïe ! Je suis bon a mettre l'ipad à la benne alors ?


----------



## city1 (16 Octobre 2015)

Attends les correctifs d'iOS 9.1 

2) Quelle est votre version iOS 9 ? Il y a la 9.0 la 9.0.1, la 9.0.2 

J'avais un ipad 3 qui buguait sous ios 8.0 bon à jeter qui s'éteignait tout seul et à la version 8.3 ça s'est amélioré 

Donc wait and see


----------



## kolbek (16 Octobre 2015)

Je suis en 9.0.2


----------



## city1 (16 Octobre 2015)

bon très bien, une version 9.1 devrait sortir prochainement normalement, installez-là et dites-moi si la situation s'est amélioré. De toute façon, vous n'avez plus rien à perdre si j'ose dire


----------



## kolbek (16 Octobre 2015)

Revenir à ios8 c'est possible ?


----------



## city1 (16 Octobre 2015)

Hélas non, depuis qu'iOS 9 est sorti pour le grand public, Apple  a arrêté de signer iOS 8.4.1 et il est donc impossible d’y revenir.


----------



## kolbek (16 Octobre 2015)

Même avec la méthode 2 présentée ici :
http://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/17097/downgrade-ios-9-vers-ios-8

?


----------



## city1 (16 Octobre 2015)

Il me semble qu'il n'est plus possible de passer à iOS 8.4 depuis la sortie d'iOS 9 au grand public. A confirmer cependant ...


----------



## groovyjona (17 Octobre 2015)

Ce n'est effectivement plus possible depuis une bonne semaine. Apple ne signe plus l'installation de la version 8.4.1 
Il fait donc attendre la version 9.1


----------



## lineakd (17 Octobre 2015)

@groovyjona, as tu essayé en restant comme un "nouvel iPad" et de ne pas restaurer?


----------



## groovyjona (17 Octobre 2015)

D'autres ont essayé. Quand ce n'est plus signé il n'y a aucun espoir de restauration. Cela te met une erreur.


----------



## lineakd (17 Octobre 2015)

@groovyjona, oui, je sais bien. Je parlais pour tes problèmes de stabilité et de lenteur de ton iPad de 2 ème génération. 
Il est vrai que cet appareil va sur ces 5 ans (03/2011) et qu'il n'a que 512 go de ram.


----------



## groovyjona (17 Octobre 2015)

Ben en fait, je me renseigne pour savoir si je dois upgrader. 
Je suis encore en 8.4.1. 
J'espère un éventuel jailbreak.


----------



## lineakd (17 Octobre 2015)

@groovyjona, reste sous iOS 8.4.1. Attend les versions 9.1 ou 9.2.
Le jailbreak existe pour iOS 9 mais pour l'instant (me semble-t-il) que sous Windows.
Comment se comporte ta tablette sous iOS 8.4.1?


----------



## city1 (17 Octobre 2015)

Pourquoi vouloir jailbreaker ?


----------



## groovyjona (17 Octobre 2015)

Pour accélérer la bête, retrouver des raccourcis écran à cause d'un bouton home défaillant


----------



## lineakd (17 Octobre 2015)

@city1, et bien d'autres tweaks...


----------



## city1 (17 Octobre 2015)

Si vous le dite, mais cela n'est pas sans risque je présume


----------



## lineakd (17 Octobre 2015)

@city1, et oui...


----------

